# North Carolina Imposes 72 Hour Kill Ban on a Dozen Dog Breeds (Now Overturned)



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't usually post for folks to sign petitions around here, but this one is definitely worth it. This link is to an article discussing it with the link to the petition in the article. Basically, North Carolina has imposed a ban on dogs based on breed, not temperament, that says if they are in any way brought into the city pound or any other state run animal control, they will be held for 72 hours without the chance of adoption and then killed. Any of these animals brought in by an owner will be killed as soon as they are taken to the back room.

I don't think I need to explain how ridiculous this is. The breeds that they're killing are: Dobermans, Rottweilers, Chow Chows, German Shepherds, Great Danes, Pitbulls, Mastiffs, Akitas, Huskies and All Bully Breeds... What are Bully Breeds? Well... vicious Boston Terriers fall under Bully Breeds. Also Pitbulls, Staffordshire Terriers, Boxers, Bulldogs, Bullmastiffs and Bull Terriers. Here's the link...

http://www.examiner.com/american-pit-bull-in-national/north-carolina-ban-to-kill-numerous-breeds


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

Scheherazade said:


> I don't usually post for folks to sign petitions around here, but this one is definitely worth it. This link is to an article discussing it with the link to the petition in the article. Basically, North Carolina has imposed a ban on dogs based on breed, not temperament, that says if they are in any way brought into the city pound or any other state run animal control, they will be held for 72 hours without the chance of adoption and then killed. Any of these animals brought in by an owner will be killed as soon as they are taken to the back room.
> 
> I don't think I need to explain how ridiculous this is. The breeds that they're killing are: Dobermans, Rottweilers, Chow Chows, German Shepherds, Great Danes, Pitbulls, Mastiffs, Akitas, Huskies and All Bully Breeds... What are Bully Breeds? Well... vicious Boston Terriers fall under Bully Breeds. Also Pitbulls, Staffordshire Terriers, Boxers, Bulldogs, Bullmastiffs and Bull Terriers. Here's the link...
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/american-pit-bull-in-national/north-carolina-ban-to-kill-numerous-breeds


Ack! That's awful! Can I sign the petition even though I'm not in North Carolina?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't see why not.  I signed it and I'm in Virginia.  There's a Shepherd Chow mix there I care a lot about, but I think I would even if there wasn't.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I signed it.  I've had German Shepherds, Akitas, and been around many Rottweilers.  They were all kind dogs who were loyal and loving to their families. 

My parents rescued a police K9 who was put out of service due to hip problems.  He couldn't be around other dogs at the dog park and would get very protective if strangers got too close to us kids when we were walking him.  My brother was about 2 when we got him and that dog became his personal jungle gym.  He would allow us to pull his ears, give him hugs so tight it must have cut off his airways, bug him when he was eating, and he never once showed aggression towards us.

It's so sad when people can't see that dogs who are aggressive are so because of the environment they came from.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

At first I thought this was a scam, as I certainly haven't heard of any such law going into effect state-wide.  And then I read the article and it appears to be limited to one county.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Even one county is bad enough.  I think it all started in Detroit where they apparently enacted it due to all of the criminal elements in the city who would purposefully train their dogs to be aggressive for dog fights as well as "protection", though that sort of protection is not at all what you see in police dogs who are really trained for it.  We trained these breeds in the first place to be hunting dogs, then turn around and punish every dog of the breed with something like this.  City, county or state, it just isn't right.  Even aggressive dogs should be given a chance, they can be brought into homes and rehabilitated.  This is going so far beyond that, putting down even non-aggressive dogs just due to their breed.  Sounds a bit too much like something that happened in Europe about 60 years ago.  I know it's hardly a comparison when it's between pets and people, but it's still the same ideology.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

So sad because a dog's behavior reflects the owner so much. Typically my friends' with dogs with "issues"" has had correlation with  some other problem (like the fact they really ) stopped paying attention to the dog after it had grown, but still in the puppy stage.

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I spend so much of my free time at the dog park and I find these breeds on different than any other breed. People get in their minds a breed takes on a certain behavior and only wait for that behavior to come to surface in the most minor means

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I wonder why those owners are bringing those dogs to be killed. If there is no taker what can the state do. I believe in animal rights, but then people who sign should be prepared to adopt them by giving ads that don't hand over to state; we will adopt them.  It is a tough situation. No body wants wild dogs like third world.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I wonder why those owners are bringing those dogs to be killed. If there is no taker what can the state do.


There is a huge military presence in that county (Fort Bragg and Pope Air Force base). My guess--and note it IS a sheer guess--is that a lot of the animals are probably turned over to animal control when their owners are deployed or reassigned to another military installation where they can't get housing that allows pets.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Not to mention when you live in base housing, you cannot have certain breeds of dogs.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I am originally from North Carolina and this is the second piece of disturbing legislation that has been implemented recently.  I'm signing the petition, and am sorry that the progress I thought was happening to the state has taken 2 steps backward.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I wonder why those owners are bringing those dogs to be killed. If there is no taker what can the state do. I believe in animal rights, but then people who sign should be prepared to adopt them by giving ads that don't hand over to state; we will adopt them. It is a tough situation. No body wants wild dogs like third world.


The owners aren't necessarily bringing them to be killed, that's the issue. And the state can try to find them homes through adoption, but they're not. They will if you bring in a snarling chihuahua, but they'll kill a gentle German Shepherd on the spot without even giving it a chance. This also applies to any dogs they find loose on the street, though. I can't imagine my dog getting loose only to find they had found it and put it down. You expect to be able to go to the pound in those situations and hopefully find your pet, not news of it being found and killed for your own protection.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> And the state can try to find them homes through adoption, but they're not.


Once again this is a county. One county out of a hundred. Not "the state."


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Eh, once you start it in one county you can be sure more will adopt it. Though I do imagine you're right about the military presence being a big part of it. At any rate, they overturned the ban. Yay!

http://abclocal.go.com/wtvd/story?section=news/local&id=8455208


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

kindlequeen said:


> It's so sad when people can't see that dogs who are aggressive are so because of the environment they came from.


There is so much truth to that, Kindlequeen. A dog's behavior is a combination of its inherent temperament and its upbringing. Put some dogs in the hands of the wrong person and the less desirable traits can easily surface. Put the same dogs in knowledgeable hands and it probably won't ever be a problem.

As much as I understand there are basic differences in breeds, I shudder to see such blanket stereotyping occur. The root of the problem is indiscriminate breeding and improper placement of pups and dogs. I think owners whose dogs are a menace should be held more accountable.

At any rate, this is a very sad situation, as there are many excellent specimens of temperament in the breeds listed above. Also, it's not uncommon for shelter personnel to misidentify the breed of a dog.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

tkkenyon said:


> ..If you know you're going to transferred in 2 years and won't be able to take a pet with you, you should have the personal responsibility to not adopt a pet. It's sad, it's lonely, but it's the right thing to do...


That's what I believe. To keep pet is lot of responsibility. So you cannot push that responsibility to someone else..including state or county.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Scheherazade said:


> At any rate, they overturned the ban. Yay!
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/wtvd/story?section=news/local&id=8455208


Glad to see that cooler and smarter heads prevailed. There is hope for the humanoid species.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> The owners aren't necessarily bringing them to be killed, that's the issue. And the state can try to find them homes through adoption, but they're not. They will if you bring in a snarling chihuahua, but they'll kill a gentle German Shepherd on the spot without even giving it a chance. This also applies to any dogs they find loose on the street, though. I can't imagine my dog getting loose only to find they had found it and put it down. You expect to be able to go to the pound in those situations and hopefully find your pet, not news of it being found and killed for your own protection.


When you bring your dog to the "pound" vs a breed rescue, you are giving up all rights and you should expect that the animal will be euthanized. Or don't take it there. Old animals, for instance, are almost unadoptable. Think twice.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

I had a WTH moment reading that.  Huskies are some of the sweetest dogs on the planet!  Any dog of any of those breeds can be just what they are trained to be, and temperament should be the guide, not breed.  My family had dachsunds when I was little, and they get a rap sometimes nowadays as these little yappy devil things, let me tell you ours were not.  My husky is the kitten's playtoy; he gets bitten, scratched and whatnot and all he does is put a paw over the kitty and maybe poke him with his nose.  

People need to have some sense.  I agree that you shouldn't have a pet if you can't devote its lifetime of care to that pet.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

While I think we are all agreed that it is not the dog but rather the owner that is usually the problem.......
I must say that if you have a pocket yorkie and are either mean to it or let it be the alpha dog, there is little likelyhood that the dog will become a public menace.
However, I knew three young ladies who all purchased Rottweiler puppies from the same litter because they were so cute. And then all three of them "coddled" the puppies (so far no problems).  However, they were unwilling to even scold the cute little things.  And certainly were unwilling/unable to get them the daily exercise that such a dog REQUIRES.  Soon all three dogs were dangerous to all around them because they were undisciplined, spoiled, massive brutes with pent-up tension from lack of exercise.  
Thank God they sought out a trainer who told them to either give the dogs away or exercise some "grit" and run the dogs for an hour a day AND provide them with Alpha leadership.  Two of them chose to find new homes for their dogs.  The third one did what she needed to do and has a wonderful pet who loves her and obeys her. Neat.

Doesn't always work out that way.
Nothing more scary than an out of control Rottweiler.

Oh, by the way, most of my four-legged friends have come from the pound.  They have included an 8-year old beautiful cat that would have been euthanized because no one wants an older cat (they live to be 17-20 years).  I also adopted a young female that I swear was a Staffordshire Bull Terrier - extremely sweet dog once I provided her with the assurance that I would not let anyone hurt her.  She did not need to protect us, I would.  And no-one ever bothered my wife at home, either.  Loved that dog.

Just sayin......


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

True about the leadership there- dogs do require someone to follow or they will act like brats.  I know my husky has his teenage moments.  He will even do this aggravated sigh that I swear, if he could talk would be "oh whatever!"  Most folks choose to ignore the future: that the cute puppies will grow up, that they will need character built now for later, that if you drop 'em off at the shelter after you did nothing to help mold nice dogs they will probably wind up dead.  Denial is where a lot of folks live.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I see a sample letter on there, but I don't see instructions on how or where to send it.  I don't seen an actual petition.  Since some of you signed, would you let me know how you did this?

Can't imagine why they are including all these breeds.  I've known some wonderful German Shepherds and a Great Dane.  Akitas are beautiful.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

They actually overturned it, so the article may have unlinked the petition.  Seems like a petition worked for once... that and all the people who showed up with their "vicious" dogs to the meeting.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Just now seeing this. Too often the 'powers that be' want a quick/easy fix to answer the concerns of constituents but don't really think it through. Glad that it was overturned. 

There ARE "bad dogs" created either by bad breeding, bad training, or bad genes (yes, some are born bad just like some people). With Christmas nearly hear I really hope folks will listen to their heads and not just their hearts about adoption...or gifting others...as impulse buys. They ain't VCRs you can stuff under the bed or turn off when the dog demands attention/care/fill-in-the-blank.

But then...on this thread I'm preaching to the choir.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Amyshojai said:


> There ARE "bad dogs" created either by bad breeding, bad training, or bad genes (yes, some are born bad just like some people).


Amy, I think I love you. 

I get SO tired of people claiming there are no bad dogs. It's a nice little feel-good notion, but it's simply not true. And it does a huge disservice to the people who find themselves with one of those dogs.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

From one Amy to another: thanks!
Thanks for being the voice of rationality.

I'm so glad to see this overturned. Whew. We dodged another bullet. 
And it's quite true: some critters (people included) are just born bad. Others are made bad.

But it's ridiculous to punish all for the misdeeds of a few.


Amyshojai said:


> Just now seeing this. Too often the 'powers that be' want a quick/easy fix to answer the concerns of constituents but don't really think it through. Glad that it was overturned.
> 
> There ARE "bad dogs" created either by bad breeding, bad training, or bad genes (yes, some are born bad just like some people). With Christmas nearly hear I really hope folks will listen to their heads and not just their hearts about adoption...or gifting others...as impulse buys. They ain't VCRs you can stuff under the bed or turn off when the dog demands attention/care/fill-in-the-blank.
> 
> But then...on this thread I'm preaching to the choir.


----------

